# Farmland Value Survey



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Land is finally decreasing.....but not a lot.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmland-value-survey-south-hangs-on-midwest-dips-ben-potter/


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

That chart seems to show an upper end price for land. When my landlords see that they will think that land is still much better than it actually is. We recently had a local sale of 30 acres with a corn suitability rating of 67 that sold for under $3000 per acre, while the land price on the chart in Iowa shows $11000 per acre.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with Tom there has been a few no sales around here so how do they figure into the average land price?Alot of the highest priced ground is because of a pissing match between 2 buyers not the true value of land IMO.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I agree with Tom there has been a few no sales around here so how do they figure into the average land price?Alot of the highest priced ground is because of a pissing match between 2 buyers not the true value of land IMO.


Very true, but I can see how the whizzin' happens.......if a piece of ground becomes available that borders you or is real close at hand, it is real hard not to give more than it's worth cause it may be the only time it becomes available in your lifetime and it makes farming real handy being so close.

Regards, Mike


----------

